
Rsync.net reduces online backup prices - kencausey
https://rsync.net/pricing.html
======
mtmail
Before
([https://web.archive.org/web/20180201213655/https://rsync.net...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180201213655/https://rsync.net/pricing.html)):

    
    
       0-999 Gigabytes   => 8 Cents Per GB / Month
       1-9 Terabytes     => 6 Cents Per GB / Month
       10+ Terabytes     => 4 Cents Per GB / Month
    

Now:

    
    
       0-9999 Gigabytes  => 4 Cents Per GB / Month
       10-99 Terabytes   => 3 Cents Per GB / Month
       100+ Terabytes    => 2 Cents Per GB / Month

~~~
kencausey
Thanks, I couldn't remember the previous pricing and was too lazy to check. I
noticed when checking the quotas of a couple of my clients' rsync accounts
that their limits had increased and contacted Rsync for information. I was
told about the price reduction and that all existing accounts had their quotas
increased in accordance.

